# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Vakiohavaintoja HSL-alueelta-huhtikuu 2022

## Säffleboy

En keksinyt mitään oikeaa aihetta joten tein tälläisen.
HelB 619-ja 620/570
NF 1279/40

----------


## kuukanko

Vakioautoille on oma vanha ketjunsa:
http://jlf.fi/f12/2502-vakioautoja-s...gin-linjoilla/

Aika tosin on ajanut sen tarpeesta ohi, koska vakioautot näkee nykyisin kuka vaan Bussitutkan tiedoista.

----------

